# Dramamine side effects after fishing



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been starting to notice during and after my offshore trip, which I take Dramamine for every trip, that my ankles and feet are really swollen. And I'm starting to notice that my pictures from my trips show my face really fat.

One of the side effects from WebMD website for Dramamine is swelling of the face . So I guess feet can swell also.

Has anyone else notices these side effects when taking Dramamine


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You should see mine after an 18 pack! Don't even recognize myself. Why do you take Dramamine? Everyone got sick a time or two.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I've been starting to notice during and after my offshore trip, which I take Dramamine for every trip, that my ankles and feet are really swollen. And I'm starting to notice that my pictures from my trips show my face really fat.
> 
> One of the side effects from WebMD website for Dramamine is swelling of the face . So I guess feet can swell also.
> 
> Has anyone else notices these side effects when taking Dramamine


Get a script for transderm scopolamine patches. Dramamine ain't worth a sh"t compared to it and no side effects


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

In six years if owning my boat and going offshore, I got sick once , and there was no wind or waves. It was the smoothest day I've ever seen offshore. I sucked it up so as to not ruin the other opportunity for offshore fishing. It was also the one time I didn't take Dramamine.
It was so bad, I said to myself, that I would never let that happen again. 
But if other options for motion sickness were out there with fewer side effects, I'm willing to experiment


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> In six years if owning my boat and going offshore, I got sick once , and there was no wind or waves. It was the smoothest day I've ever seen offshore. I sucked it up so as to not ruin the other opportunity for offshore fishing. It was also the one time I didn't take Dramamine.
> It was so bad, I said to myself, that I would never let that happen again.
> But if other options for motion sickness were out there with fewer side effects, I'm willing to experiment


The patch works great. Plus, you can cut it in 4ths and get more use out of each patch. It does have a side effect of "cotton mouth" though.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Web MD is a no go to find what you are looking for. Common sense can go a long way and you made the 1st most important observation. Fluid retention. 
Question to ask: Are you urinating normally after taking Dramamine? What is your fluid intake when you take it and is that normal for you? Do you get short of breath? Do you have heart palpitations when taking it? 
You really made the 1st most important observation and need to think about everything as a whole to narrow down what is going on with you as an individual. Everyone is different in the way we respond to outside influences and our body intake. You really have to look at it in a respect of... is it beneficial to me or really worth it? The old saying " a picture is worth a thousand words" relays an important message. Hope this helps. Good luck brother :thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I stayed sea sick for my entire 20 years in the navy. Never took anything after three or four days at sea it went away. after retirement i got seasick after a couple hours of being sick it went away. Now I never get sick. Suck it up if you love the sea it will go away hopefully sooner than mine did.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

sealark said:


> I stayed sea sick for my entire 20 years in the navy. Never took anything after three or four days at sea it went away. after retirement i got seasick after a couple hours of being sick it went away. Now I never get sick. Suck it up if you love the sea it will go away hopefully sooner than mine did.


Hard core :yes:

It'll be alright :thumbsup:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bonine is over the counter 
and works well with less side effects.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ginger ale with real ginger. Ginger snap cookies with real ginger. Ginger pills with real ginger. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I keep ginger pills on the water with me and I've been amazed at how well they work.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dramamine always made me sleepy. I mean "Fight to stay awake" kind of sleepy........... always made for a long day. Stopped taking it. would rather hurl.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

seasickness is weird stuff. i worked offshore for 10 yrs and never took anything. some trips i'd get sick for a day or so and some trips, nothing. when i go offshore fishing now, i use the patch, but it won't stay stuck to my skin, so a Dr. friend suggested i put it in my underwear. works, sticks to my lower belly all day.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Take a 1/2. Still makes me drowsy. Only take if it is expected to be extremely rough. Also carry patches just in case. Good luck.


----------



## anyfish (Oct 13, 2015)

1. Dramamine has two formulation. The first is original Dramamine which is pretty much the same ingredient as Benadryl, hence the sleepiness. The second Dramamine is the less drowsiness formulation which contain the ingredient "meclizine". This is the one you want to get. This is the same as bonine. 
2. Transderm patch should not be cut up if you cut it up all the meds will enter into you system faster and which can potentially cause overdose/side effect. The patch is design to last 3 days. If you cut it up it won't last that long. If you use the patch make sure you apply it at least 4 hrs before going out. It takes that long to start working


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Antivert


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Could not continue cause my stupid phone kept changing it to another but that is the thing to take. I have never been sea sick but my son gets sick a lot. This works for him with nothing else does.


----------



## anyfish (Oct 13, 2015)

Just to clarify antivert is the brand name for meclizine which happens to be the same as Bonine and Dramamine less drowsy formulation


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

anyfish said:


> Just to clarify antivert is the brand name for meclizine which happens to be the same as Bonine and Dramamine less drowsy formulation


 
*Meclizine a big Plus 2 *A Pharmacist can sell you it without a RX


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've read that sea sickness is a confusion of the senses. Evidently, I don't have enough sense, I don't get sick. :whistling:


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

X2 on bonine works great my wife and daughters use it they get sea sick everytime until they started using it no side effects


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Real Ginger root*

Peel a piece of Ginger and chew it as you leave the dock. It doesn't taste too great but it helps. Fresh ginger will keep in the refrigerator for weeks and it is mighty cheap.

There is a possible down side to ginger, however. Eat too much of it and you might turn brown, get flat and hard.

When I was a kid, the captain of the boat I worked on always had a doobie or two. From what I understand, it still works.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Try Zyrtec, I have a couple of pharmasyst friends who told friends to try it and evidently it works for them. No side effects.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.bonine.com/?gclid=CPqVzZ-Kkc0CFcYdgQodrgsAmw

This is the one I use. Not sure if it will do you the same way or not


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Scopalamine in the patch does give some side effects. I used one when out on a research vessel. When I got off the boat my front door looked slanted when I woke up the next morning. The idea of Zyrtec in interesting. Here is a website from Consumer Report on it. 
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2013/01/motion-sickness-fixes/index.htm


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*sea sickness*

Meant to add that the doc told me that Bonine is the same as in the patch but not concentrated to be transdermal. I would only use the patch if you are going out several days at a time.


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 27, 2015)

Try Motion Eaze. My wife gets vertigo symptoms every so often and this is her go to medicine. You just dab it on your finger and rub it on the soft spots behind your ears. No side affects or drowsiness. I had 3 people that always got sea sick come on my boat and I gave them Motion Eaze before leaving the dock. None of them got sick. I always tell folks to look at the horizon (the flat line where the sky meets the water because it's not moving). Don't stare at the waves and don't focus on the boat's movement. Keep them busy.

Don't drink a lot of alcohol the night before and get a good night's sleep. When I was in my 20's and 30's, I didn't follow these last two suggestions very well and I paid for it the next day chumming. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motion-Eaze-Motion-Sickness-Relief-Medicine-2.5-mol/12346124


----------

